# Fishing with a magnet



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well I just bought a powerful little magnet and me and my daughter took it down to a creek where I had dug some civil war bullets. We pulled some pretty sweet stuff out and it wasn't too bad for our first time out! 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty cool, never thought of that.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Dunkem said:


> Pretty cool, never thought of that.


It's a lot of fun! Thanks for watching!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty entertaining. Glad to see you take your daughter out on these adventures too.


----------



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Bax* said:


> That was pretty entertaining. Glad to see you take your daughter out on these adventures too.


Thanks man! Glad it was entertaining for you. But yeah, my kids love going out with me.
Thanks for watching!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

